# Loom Knitting VS hand knitting



## littlefox1

Is loom knitting a lot faster than the old fashion way of knitting by hand? I like fast and would like to know. Thanks


----------



## Sine

I have a set of looms. I made a few hats; now the looms sit in my closet. 

For me anyway, knitting a hat by hand with circular needles (now that I've learned how to knit with both one and two circular needles) is faster.


----------



## littlefox1

Sine said:


> I have a set of looms. I made a few hats; now the looms sit in my closet.
> 
> For me anyway, knitting a hat by hand with circular needles (now that I've learned how to knit with both one and two circular needles) is faster.


Thanks so much, now I need to look for hat patterns for infants to 5 years old and also for adults. What knitting needles do you use for a tight gauge, as my great grandkids live in Idaho and it is really cold there. Thanks so much.


----------



## Buttons

Loom knitting hats can be just as fast as hand knitting. At first it is awkward, until you get use to it and then you'll notice that you are picking up speed. I've made thousands of hats for charity. I loom hats faster than I can knit. So it really depends on the person. You need to give it a try and decide for yourself. Everyone will have different opinions.


----------



## littlefox1

Buttons said:


> Loom knitting hats can be just as fast as hand knitting. At first it is awkward, until you get use to it and then you'll notice that you are picking up speed. I've made thousands of hats for charity. I loom hats faster than I can knit. So it really depends on the person. You need to give it a try and decide for yourself. Everyone will have different opinions.


Thanks so much for your input. Do you happen to have any hat patterns for infants to say 5 years old and then for adults? If so would you share? If so I would appreciate it. Or tell me what site to go to download the patterns.


----------



## Buttons

Here is a few sites for you: I hope these help?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&fit=child&sort=best&photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=children's%20hats

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/kidshats.htm

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Childrens-Hats

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/kids.html


----------



## littlefox1

Buttons said:


> Here is a few sites for you: I hope these help?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&fit=child&sort=best&photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=children's%20hats
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/kidshats.htm
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Childrens-Hats
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/kids.html


Thank so much I will check them out!!!


----------



## Buttons

Did you want the ones for the looms or the actual knitting needles?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi try http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com Moon Loomer


----------



## littlefox1

Buttons said:


> Did you want the ones for the looms or the actual knitting needles?


I guess for both as I have not bought knitting needles or a loom yet. And when i do I will try both and see which I like best. Thanks so much.


----------



## littlefox1

Buttons said:


> Did you want the ones for the looms or the actual knitting needles?


I guess for both as I have not bought knitting needles or a loom yet. And when i do I will try both and see which I like best. Thanks so much.


----------



## Angelbeader

I've been looming for years and find it much faster than straight, round or double pointed.

Here's a link to a video for a loom knitted hat for beginners.


----------



## Loomahat

This really depends on the individual and at times depends on the project. I tried to needle knit but the need to focus on the project made it difficult. Loom knitting was easier and because I wasn't fustrated - I could actually finish my projects.

I wanted to make hats for charity - I needed ease and speed. For ME - loom knitting was heaven sent.

Some people have health issues and the needles can be painful.

I think the best looms for beginners are large gauge looms - best 1 project is a simple hat - easiest stitch is the e-Wrap - knit with two strands of yarn as one.

Here is the link for the hat video for beginners 





Then take a look a Sonia's loom knitted sweaters here on Knitting Paradise (aka as SCAT9019 )
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=7988&page=1

Another great place is Ravelry and the loom knitting group 
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters

You'll be amazed at what you can do with a loom
Try it - I think you'll like it.
denise


----------



## Moon Loomer

Angelbeader said:


> I've been looming for years and find it much faster than straight, round or double pointed.
> 
> Here's a link to a video for a loom knitted hat for beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: on this site drop the 's' from the 'http' then it will become an active link, Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

littlefox1 said:


> I guess for both as I have not bought knitting needles or a loom yet. And when i do I will try both and see which I like best. Thanks so much.


If you have a Michael's, and a JoAnn's get the plastic loom set at Michael's on coupon and a loom knitting book or two at JoAnn's on coupon. JoAnn's has a 60% coupon I think good on Nov. 30. Have fun Moon Loomer


----------



## radollrose

I really think it depends on the stitches you are using. If you are using the basic knit stitch, you can turn our a hat in a couple of hours. If you are using a more intricate (time consuming) stitch, just like with hand knitting, it's going to take longer. 

There are some amazing patterns out there if you want to get past the knitted brim hat. Sonia Cataquet has some gorgeous patterns. Ravelry has tons. However, if you are into "fast" how about doing something for charity, such as the Special Olympics hat and scarf project?

I don't look at loom knitting as easier, faster or slower than needles. It's an art all unto itself just waiting to be discovered!


----------



## littlefox1

radollrose said:


> I really think it depends on the stitches you are using. If you are using the basic knit stitch, you can turn our a hat in a couple of hours. If you are using a more intricate (time consuming) stitch, just like with hand knitting, it's going to take longer.
> 
> There are some amazing patterns out there if you want to get past the knitted brim hat. Sonia Cataquet has some gorgeous patterns. Ravelry has tons. However, if you are into "fast" how about doing something for charity, such as the Special Olympics hat and scarf project?
> 
> Thanks so much for your input. Much appreciated.
> 
> I don't look at loom knitting as easier, faster or slower than needles. It's an art all unto itself just waiting to be discovered!


----------



## Moon Loomer

Have a nice Thanksgiving everyone. Moon Loomer


----------

